
Facebook to Show Users Which Russian Propaganda They Followed - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-22/facebook-to-show-people-the-russian-propaganda-they-followed
======
ZoeZoeBee
The disappointing part, despite saying

>“It is important that people understand how foreign actors tried to sow
division and mistrust using Facebook before and after the 2016 US election,”

Facebook is not planning on showing the actual content of those pages, leaving
it up to Congress to decide whether or not to show the content

